# Hedgies and Hamsters playing together?



## Kaitlyn531 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey, everyone! I'm planning on taking on a classmate's hamster since she can't bring it back home with her, when she gets done with college. I am definitely NOT planning on housing my hedgie, Winston, with the hamster, but I was wondering if I could put them in the playpen together for out-and-about play time. Is this a terrible idea or would they potentially enjoy it? The hamster is a teddybear hamster, which I've heard is more solitary (like hedgies), so I wasn't sure if it would be worth it to even try. I know it also could be a little hazardous since they can pass diseases between them. Winston struggled with mites 6months-1 year ago, but has been fine since then and has a clean bill of health now, but since I don't know if (or what) this hamster has anything, I didn't know if it was a good idea. It would be adorable if they could play together, but I know that's not the hedgie way usually  Winston's not aggressive towards humans, but that may not be the case towards hamsters. Let me know what the community thinks!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't risk it. Since both animals are solitary, there's a good chance that they won't even care about each other, so wouldn't get anything out of being around each other. There is the risk of disease, and as always, there's the risk of someone getting aggressive. If one attacks the other, both could get seriously hurt from bites or from Winston's quills.


----------



## Kaitlyn531 (Nov 29, 2010)

Alright, thanks  also, do you know if hamsters will do okay with just fabric cage liners or do they have to have a place to dig around in? Edit: trying to cut down on the chances of another mite problem


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Y'know, I'm not actually sure. I haven't heard of people using fabric for hamsters before, but I've never owned one either. I work at a pet store, and we use Carefresh for all of our small animals there. It works very well, and I don't think Carefresh is at risk of carrying mites (at least, not to my knowledge). I do think a hamster would enjoy having something to dig and burrow in, but you could also replicate that with fleece strips to dig into. A lot of people do that for their hedgies.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Personally i think I'd use carefresh for the hamster. I used it for mine and it allowed tons of hiding spots and she could tunnel in it. I just don't think she'd get the same experience out of fleece. Plus it wont look as good because hamsters poop a lot o.o and you'd see it everywhere. Alot harder to spot clean.


----------



## Kaitlyn531 (Nov 29, 2010)

Ah, yeah.. I was hoping I wouldn't have to deal with loose bedding/shavings again  I remember that was always the worst part of having a hamster when I was a kid - how much you had to clean up after them! Although, hamster cages are much smaller than Winston's cage  So I guess it could be worse. Oh well.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Put the Carefresh in the freezer overnight, and use that in the hamster cage.


----------



## Kaitlyn531 (Nov 29, 2010)

Christemo said:


> Put the Carefresh in the freezer overnight, and use that in the hamster cage.


Why in the freezer?? Do hamsters like cold shavings?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Kaitlyn531 said:


> Christemo said:
> 
> 
> > Put the Carefresh in the freezer overnight, and use that in the hamster cage.
> ...


Nope! Kills any of the mites in it.


----------



## Kaitlyn531 (Nov 29, 2010)

OHHH. -facepalm- Well, that makes more sense


----------

